# How to deal with bearding



## Zip (May 28, 2010)

So my TBH has been bearding like crazy the last several days. I believe that I need to open it and provide some more bars.

So should I open the hive while they are bearding or am I just asking for it?

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Let 'em beard. No one is doing anything about the bearding bees ion the maple tree in my front yard.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

If they are out of space give them more space. Otherwise just leave 'em be.  

Matt


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Zip, Where you at in butler county


----------



## Zip (May 28, 2010)

So will they be super defensive while bearding if I open the hive? Just trying to get a feeling for what I'll be dealing with.

I'm in the Hamilton area.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

More bees at home, more chances of getting stung. Proper hive manipulation should keep that to a minimum. Had any training? Other than by the bees?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Maybe they are crowded. Maybe they need more ventilation. Maybe they don't need anything at all...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#bearding


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

With my tbh's, I find it seems to have a lot to do with humidity. The more humid it is, the more they spill out onto the porch. Today is cool and rainy, but really humid - tons of bees. 

Yesterday was warm, breezy and not so humid. Very few bees on the porch.


Adam


----------



## Zip (May 28, 2010)

sqkcrk: No formal training, other than the bees and reading. That's why I built a hive and started keeping. I'm also going to join a club to get more hands on.

Michael: Thanks for providing the info, It has been incredibly hot here and we haven't had rain in a long time. I'm providing water, pollen patties, and sugar water. They have a screen bottom board, but I need to prop open the top cover a little to give them more vertical ventilation.

Thanks for the info everyone. They are more defensive, last weekend when I changed out their sugar water they were all over me. Of course to sqkcrk's point, I was probably rushing.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

It's been very hot and humid here in Ohio with very little breeze (though I doubt that would help much as humid as it is). Nearly all the hives are bearding regardless if they have room or not. It's not a big concern unless they are out of space. 

-Tim


----------

